# Image change for Radeon HD 6000 series?



## Isenstaedt (Oct 23, 2010)

Since AMD has dropped the ATi brand.







 --> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




About older series I don't really know if it's correct to change the image since they were released under the ATi brand... you be the judges.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 23, 2010)

Do you like AMD's move to kill the ATI brand?

Been known for a while...it's kinda sad but as long as the product is good, I don't mind. Could be way worse if the product line went south...as far as logo's, the only true confusion will be those who aren't asking questions and paying attention, and that's what places like this are for. Again, if the product is good, they can brand it and use whatever logo they want in all honesty...bang for the buck is what I'd rather go after in the end!


----------



## Isenstaedt (Oct 23, 2010)

So is it going to be changed? Because right now, even the subvendor says ATI:


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 24, 2010)

What Kursah said...

IMO it could be a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(for ATi/AMD) or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(for Nvidia) or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(for other/unknown).  
I don't really pay attention to it.  As long as the info is good!

But, it is not my decision, just my opinion.  And, heck, even the wife doesn't care 'bout my opinion.


----------



## Isenstaedt (Oct 24, 2010)

But the image has a purpose. If there is going to be an image, it needs to be the correct one.


----------



## Isenstaedt (Nov 20, 2010)

0.4.8 still has this error:


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 20, 2010)

amd told us that they gonna erase ati brand and put amd on it, but we all know until now ati brand still there (with some refresh) actually it aint matter so much what they gonna put on that, but most people know its ati not amd so if they put amd on it they need to rebuild the brand and its wasting time and money (i guess) so better put back ati on that


----------



## Isenstaedt (Nov 20, 2010)

Rebuild the brand? What are you talking about? The cards are already named AMD Radeon (Well, at least, the 6000 series).


----------



## Kreij (Nov 20, 2010)

The name ATI has been permanently burned into my brain's BIOS.
AMD could drop the Radeon name completely and I would still think of their cards as ATI.

AMD : We have a new brand ... the AMD PixelWhacker !!
Me : So a new ATI card?


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 20, 2010)

ROFLOL "Pixelwhacker"

Or just change the name "Radeon" in the similar "Radio". 
_New! The AMD Radio, not a Ghettoblaster but a..._


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 20, 2010)

Kreij said:


> The name ATI has been permanently burned into my brain's BIOS.
> AMD could drop the Radeon name completely and I would still think of their cards as ATI.
> 
> AMD : We have a new brand ... the AMD PixelWhacker !!
> Me : So a new ATI card?



Even if it used 300w and only had the power of a calculator i would spend way over £1000 just to have a card named the 'AMD Pixelwhacker'


----------



## Isenstaedt (Nov 20, 2010)

O Wizard, where art thou?


----------

